# squid33



## Jora_Cornev (Oct 23, 2013)

```
FreeBSD PROXY 10.0-BETA1 FreeBSD 10.0-BETA1 #0 r256420: Sun Oct 13 01:43:07 UTC 2013     [email]root@snap.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


Install squid33 from ports, on a clean system. 

During installation: 


```
In file included from AsyncCall.cc:2:
In file included from ./AsyncCall.h:6:
In file included from ../../include/RefCount.h:37:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/iostream:38:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/ios:216:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/__locale:15:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/string:432:
/usr/include/c++/v1/cstdio:139:9: error: no member named 'ERROR_sprintf_UNSAFE_I                                                                             N_SQUID' in the global namespace
using ::sprintf;
      ~~^
../../compat/unsafe.h:10:17: note: expanded from macro 'sprintf'
#define sprintf ERROR_sprintf_UNSAFE_IN_SQUID
                ^
--- AsyncJob.lo ---
In file included from AsyncJob.cc:6:
In file included from ../../src/base/AsyncCall.h:6:
In file included from ../../include/RefCount.h:37:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/iostream:38:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/ios:216:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/__locale:15:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/string:432:
/usr/include/c++/v1/cstdio:139:9: error: no member named 'ERROR_sprintf_UNSAFE_I                                                                             N_SQUID' in the global namespace
using ::sprintf;
      ~~^
../../compat/unsafe.h:10:17: note: expanded from macro 'sprintf'
#define sprintf ERROR_sprintf_UNSAFE_IN_SQUID
                ^
--- AsyncCall.lo ---
1 error generated.
*** [AsyncCall.lo] Error code 1

make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src/base
--- AsyncJob.lo ---
1 error generated.
*** [AsyncJob.lo] Error code 1

make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src/base
2 errors

make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src/base
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src
1 error

make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src
*** [all] Error code 2

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src
1 error

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33
```


Thanks for any advice,
Jora_Cornev


----------



## Jora_Cornev (Oct 23, 2013)

Tried 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```

During installation: 



```
Making all in base
/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CXX    --mode=compile c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I../.. -I../../include -I../../lib  -I../../src -I../../include   -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include -I../../libltdl   -I/usr/include  -I/usr/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-unused-private-field -std=c++0x -I/usr/local/include -MT AsyncCall.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/AsyncCall.Tpo -c -o AsyncCall.lo AsyncCall.cc
libtool: compile:  c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I../.. -I../../include -I../../lib -I../../src -I../../include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I../../libltdl -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-unused-private-field -std=c++0x -I/usr/local/include -MT AsyncCall.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/AsyncCall.Tpo -c AsyncCall.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/AsyncCall.o
In file included from AsyncCall.cc:2:
In file included from ./AsyncCall.h:6:
In file included from ../../include/RefCount.h:37:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/iostream:38:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/ios:216:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/__locale:15:
In file included from /usr/include/c++/v1/string:432:
/usr/include/c++/v1/cstdio:139:9: error: no member named 'ERROR_sprintf_UNSAFE_IN_SQUID' in the global namespace
using ::sprintf;
      ~~^
../../compat/unsafe.h:10:17: note: expanded from macro 'sprintf'
#define sprintf ERROR_sprintf_UNSAFE_IN_SQUID
                ^
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src/base
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33/work/squid-3.3.9
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid33
```


----------



## Toast (Nov 10, 2013)

Try the patch on the mailing list. http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2013-November/075784.html


----------



## xtaz (Nov 11, 2013)

In the PR for this it states that it will be fixed on Monday (today) if the maintainer doesn't get back in contact, the fix will just get committed regardless. http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/183352


----------



## Jora_Cornev (Nov 11, 2013)

Toast, @xtaz, thank you for your answers!


----------



## xtaz (Nov 11, 2013)

I just noticed it's been committed now. I can compile it fine now on 10. Unfortunately it doesn't appear to actually work. It just core dumps on me when I run `squid -z`. Anyone else have any success?


----------

